# Wellbutrin + 5-HTP. Good Combo?



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

I ve been taking L-Dopa Carbidopa 5 HTP lately with good result. But due to an enzyme deficiency I am mildly allergic to l-dopa, so I am thinking to try another combo. 
How does wellbutrin + 5 HTP seem? Would it be a good long term solution? I ve been reading that I might develop tolerance to wellbutrin, so I ll start taking memantine as well.
What do you think?
Anyone knows about its effects on blood pressure? I have quite low blood pressure, so I dont want to take any drugs that lower it even more. From what I ve read it might slighly increase it, which is a good thing for me. Is that true?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Wellbutrin is too much of a NE RI to be usefull imo.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Wellbutrin is too much of a NE RI to be usefull imo.


It looks like I am doomed! I am allergic to l-dopa, my blood pressure is too low to take pramipexole.


----------



## csrpj (Feb 24, 2010)

what about l-tyrosine, or N-Acetyl Tyrosine (which may be better than the former)? i find tyrosine to be effective in dopamine increase, though i'm not sure about tolerance issues... would be good if someone can weight in on this.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

csrpj said:


> what about l-tyrosine, or N-Acetyl Tyrosine (which may be better than the former)? i find tyrosine to be effective in dopamine increase, though i'm not sure about tolerance issues... would be good if someone can weight in on this.


Its still being converted to l-dopa in the end.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

Wellbutrin looks like it could be good for me. One of the reasons why I am so lethargic and have so lack of energy is my low blood pressure. Wellbutrin is being used to increase blood pressure. So it could be beneficial in two seperate areas. Probably this is due to the increase in norepinephrine. Also norepinephrine can increase alertness and memory, which is two areas that I need improvement.
How exactly would be the increase in norepinephrine affect social anxiety?
Ideally, I would want a small increase in norepinephrine and a large increase in dopamine from what I can see. Is wellbutrin increasing dopamine more or norepinephrine?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

karoloydi said:


> Is wellbutrin increasing dopamine more or norepinephrine?


Norepinephrine. It has very small effects on dopamine.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

euphoria said:


> Norepinephrine. It has very small effects on dopamine.


Yeah it's predominantly a norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor. It only blocks about 25% or so of dopamine reuptake sites throughout the brain + it also increases dopamine in the prefrontal cortex as do all norepinephrine reuptake inhibitors, but that's about as dopaminergic as wellbutrin gets.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

karoloydi said:


> It looks like I am doomed! I am allergic to l-dopa, my blood pressure is too low to take pramipexole.


Is it that low? Maybe with very carefull titration prami could work.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Is it that low? Maybe with very carefull titration prami could work.


Usually my blood pressure is around 85/50. Maximum I ve seen it go is 90/60. Minimum 78/45.
Maybe I can make a 2 month plan and increase pramipexole really slowly.


----------



## karoloydi (Feb 18, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Wellbutrin is too much of a NE RI to be usefull imo.


Wont 5-HTP help with this? From what I ve read, increase in serotonin will result in decrease in norephnephrin.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

karoloydi said:


> Wont 5-HTP help with this? From what I ve read, increase in serotonin will result in decrease in norephnephrin.


Hmm, not sure but even if it did you cant increase the wellbutrin dose too much to get sufficient DRI or youll get a seizure.


----------

